# Mozilla 1.2.1 mit gcc-3.x und plugins?

## magir

Hi Leute!

Alter Mozilla mit gentoo emergt und mit gcc-3.x kompiliert, bei mir 1.0.1, hatte Problemme mit Plugins. Daher habe ich mir eine binäre Version von mozilla.org besorg und benutzt. Wie sieht es mit neuem mozilla, funktioniert da alles? Kann ich jetzt bedenkenlos auf "portage-mozilla" umsteigen?

----------

## plate

Njet. Solange die Plugins (Java, Flash) nicht auch mit 3.x kompiliert sind, tut sich da gar nichts.

----------

## Gominik

Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe ist:

Mozilla mit gcc3.2 kompiliert => mit Blackdown Java, kein Java im Mozilla

Konqueror mit gcc3.2 kompiliert => mit Blackdown Java, Java funzt im Konqueror.

WARUM bitteschön

Tschö

Gom

----------

## ajordan

Java hab ich von Hand compiliert, aber Flash (6.0r60) is aus portage und looft wunderbar (sowohl mit mozilla1.0.1 als auch mit 1.2.x) alles natuerlich mit gcc3.2.x

Uebrigens lohnt sich der Aufwand, Java zu compilen durchaus, der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist recht enorm, ausserdem muss mans ja nich optimieren bis zum abwinken, dann kann man das Kompilat immer wieder einsetzen (-mcpu i686)

Alex

----------

## Beforegod

@gominik :

Das JAVA mit Konqueror funzt ist ganz einfach :

Während Mozilla eine binäre Bibliothek benutzt greift Konqueror ganz "roh" über die "Kommandozeile" zurück.

Im Hintergrund wird das Java Programm mittels "java" gestartet. 

Bei Mozilla sollte das Plugin anspringen, was es aber mangels falschen gcc nicht funktioniert!

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

## magir

Was heißt eigentlich java-kompilieren? Ist das dieses Packet mit Blackdown-Java oder hast du sun-sourcen besorgt? Ich habe mal Blackdown-java installiert und Problemme mit jedit gehabt. Also erzähl mal !!!

----------

## Gominik

@ajordan

Kannst du mir mal sagen, wo du die Quellen her hast, ich hab immer nur Binarys gefunden und die funtzen ja net.

Tschö

Gom

----------

## magir

```

Kannst du mir mal sagen, wo du die Quellen her hast, ich hab immer nur Binarys gefunden und die funtzen ja net. 

```

An wen ist die Frage?

Ich benutze nur binaries für Mozilla.

java ->von Sun

Mozilla ->von Mozilla.org

Flash ->von Macromedia

u.s.w.

So funktionier alles! Aber ist halt mehr Arbeit als 

```

emerge mozilla 
```

Mein Problem ist eigentlich Java, denn die funktioniert mit Mozilla von gentoo nicht!  :Sad: 

----------

## Haldir

Also Java selbst kompilieren

emerge sun-j2sdk, der sagt dir dann das du einige Src files von sun brauchst, mußt dich anmelden und kannst die dann runterladen. Nach der Compilation sollte auch dein selbstcompilierter Mozilla Java haben

----------

## Gominik

Jo, ich hab mich ein wenig dumm ausgedrückt. Ich wollt eigendlich einfach wissen wie Java im Mozilla denn nun geht. Danke Haldir.

Tschö

Gom

----------

## ajordan

Eine gute Adresse, um Softwarepackete von Hand (from the scratch) zu compilieren ist:

http://hints.se.linuxfromscratch.org/hints.shtml

Da gibbet auch eine Anleitung zur Uebersetzung von Java.

Alex

----------

## Gominik

Danke ich habs jetzt auch hinbekommen, mit der "emerge sun-j2sdk" Methode, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Tschö

Gom

----------

## magir

```
emerge sun-j2sdk

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the x11-libs/openmotif package conflicts with this package and both can't be installed on the same system together.

```

 :Sad: 

Was nun? Ich weiß jetzt nicht welches Packet openmotif braucht. 

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit rauszufinden, welche Packate von openmotif abhängig sind bzw. es brauchen?  :Question: 

----------

## Gominik

Also ich hab bisher nicht festgestellt, dass irgendetwas nichtmehr läuft. Ein "emerge openmotif" bringt auch keine Fehlermeldung. Vielleicht kann man es danach also auch wieder installieren (ich habs jetzt aber nicht ausprobiert).

Tschö

der naive Gominik   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ajordan

openmotif brauche ich zB fuer xawtv, aber compilieren von sun-j2sdk nach oben beschriebener Methode funzt leider nicht bei mir. Hab alle benoetigten Dateien schon vom selbstcompilen da gehabt, aba nach ca. 3 Stunden meldet er trotzdem, das ihm was fehlen wuerde. Der 3.Versuch laeuft gerade, genaue Fehlermeldung folgt dann.

Alex

----------

## ajordan

Guten Morgen,  :Smile: 

So tut er dann abbrechen:

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh: line 1: /java/re/j2se/1.4.0/archive/rc/binaries/linux-i386/bin/jar: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> 
> make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r2/work/j2sdk/control/build/linux-i386/classes/sun/security/jgss/spi] Fehler 127
> 
> make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r2/work/j2sdk/j2se/make/java/redist'
> ...

 

Alex

----------

## magir

```
/bin/sh: line 1: /java/re/j2se/1.4.0/archive/rc/binaries/linux-i386/bin/jar: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 
```

Es scheint mir zu sein, dass du um Java zu installieren und zu Kompilieren selbst Java brauchst. Wobei jar ist nur java-archivierer. Keine Ahnung ich werde heute Abend noch ein Mal Probieren.

----------

## fubar

schonmal nach der anleitung hier probiert? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22759&highlight=mozilla+plugins

...funktioniert bei mir auch mit mozilla 1.2.1 ...

----------

## Gominik

Jup,

ich hab das auch schon irgendwo gelesen, um Java 1.4 zu kompilieren, brauchst du eine bestehende 1.4 Umgebung. Ich hab das mit "emerge sun-jdk" gelöst.

Tschö

Gom

----------

## ajordan

yo, der Tipp mit der jdk-1.4 Umgebung als Voraussetzung zum compilieren hat geholfen, is jetzt fertig compiled und eingerichtet. Leider muss ich feststellen, das ich auf manchen (vermutlich mit Java1.3.x gemachten) sites folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Cannot find callback list in XtAddCallback
> 
> Warning: Cannot find callback list in XtAddCallback
> 
> Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0x401C03AF
> ...

 

Mit meiner nach obiger URL von Hand compilierten Java-Install funktionieren diese Sites sehr gut, bis auf das in Java-Menues keine Umlaute dargestellt werden.

Alex

----------

## Gominik

welche Site ist das denn zum Beispiel (möcht ich mal antesten)

----------

## ajordan

Das Problem tritt zB hier auf http://www.mtvhome.de

Ich habs einige Male versucht, Mozilla verabschiedet sich immer wieder mit der Fehlermeldung, wie oben gepostet.

Alex

----------

## mr_neutron

Dieser Thread ist zwar schon steinalt, aber ich versuch's trotzdem mal:

Nachdem ich mit dem compilierten Mozilla ziemliche Probleme hatte (kein Java-Plugin, viele Abstürze), wollte ich die Binaries von mozilla.org installieren:

```

 # tar -xvzf mozilla-i686-pc-linux-gnu-1.2.1-sea.tar.gz

 # mozilla-installer/mozilla-installer

/mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Mozilla 1.1 sagt das gleiche. Ich hab nachgeschaut, die gibts tatsächlich nicht. Wo kriegt man die her? Im Portage tree hab ich auf die schnelle nichts passendes gefunden.

(edit: BBCodes verrafft)

----------

## Beforegod

Schau mal hier (lib-compat)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26578&highlight=libstdc

----------

## mr_neutron

OK, danke für den Tip! werds heute abend gleich mal versuchen.

Aber sehe ich das richtig, daß beim gcc 3.2 eigentlich eine libstdc++-libc6.*.so mit dabei sein sollte (egal welche Version)? Ich hab momentan (gentoo 1.4_rc2 mit gcc 3.2, frisch von stage 1 installiert) zwar eine libstdc++.5.*.so,  aber überhaupt keine libstdc++-libc6.*.so, nicht mal als Symlink!

Also sollte ich vielleicht vor der lib-compat am besten erstmal den gcc 3.2 re-mergen!??!

----------

## easy2k

Hallo erstmal

@ajordan

Ich habe deine Seite gerade mal angetestet und keine Probleme festgestellt.

Allerdings war ich mit galleon dort. Das dürfte aber egal sein da er ja auf der moz-engine aufbaut.

Meine Plug-Ins gehen auch alle ( java, flash, acrobat).

sun-j2sdk-1.4.1

mozilla-1.2.1-r4

galleon-1.2.7-r1

acroread-5.06-r1

netscape-flash-6.0.69-r2

Ich habe das auch in der Reihenfolge instaliert.

Ach so vor dem compilieren des sdk's habe ich noch das sun-jdk1.4.1.01 emergt.

gruß easy

----------

## ajordan

Muss irgendwie an Teilen aus meiner Gentoo1.4RC1 Instalaltion gelegen haben. Ich hab das System jetzt mit Gentoo1.4RC2 komplett neu aufgesetzt und das Problem (wie auch einige andere) ist damit erledigt.

Alex

----------

